# Hills



## jann71 (21 Jun 2018)

All quiet on here. Everyone must be out riding their bikes. 

Thought I'd share my hill profile, this is my commute home from work.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jun 2018)

Nice return leg


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Jun 2018)

That's just cruel ... You must have calves of steel !


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Jun 2018)

rugby bloke said:


> That's just cruel ... You must have calves of steel !



This is in the electric bike thread, so I think less calves of steel, more smug smile of contentment.


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Jun 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> This is in the electric bike thread, so I think less calves of steel, more smug smile of contentment.


Fair point - I have wandered into unknown corners of the Forum.


----------



## KneesUp (21 Jun 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> This is in the electric bike thread, so I think less calves of steel, more smug smile of contentment.


It depends if there is enough charge left I guess!


----------



## jann71 (21 Jun 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> This is in the electric bike thread, so I think less calves of steel, more smug smile of contentment.



Yes, the main reason I bought an eBike.

Now I cycle most days.


----------



## jann71 (21 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> Nice return leg



Don't need to pedal for the first mile or two on the way to work.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Jun 2018)

jann71 said:


> Don't need to pedal for the first mile or two on the way to work.



Reckon with a descent of a mile at the start of the commute you could just coast all the way in 
It puts my commute to shame, 16.2 miles & 219ft of 'climbing'


----------



## Slick (23 Jun 2018)

My 14 mile commute is much the same, not sure exactly but Strava has it as a category 4 but Mrs Slick cycles to the bottom of it on her ebike to meet me and cycle the last 4 miles home together. I can't help casting an envious eye over her when I'm blowing out my ass and she looks as cool as a cucumber.


----------



## jann71 (23 Jun 2018)

Did Mrs Slick join you for the last 4 miles before she got an eBike?


----------



## Slick (23 Jun 2018)

jann71 said:


> Did Mrs Slick join you for the last 4 miles before she got an eBike?


No chance. She loves that bike now though and uses it at every opportunity now. Probably the best thing we've bought in some time.


----------



## jann71 (23 Jun 2018)

Me too


----------

